# daylight savings time 2007 for os/2 warp 4.0



## chessplaya (Jan 26, 2007)

We have quite a few old systems that are running on os/2 Warp 4.0. Does anyone know how to setup the Daylight Savinigs Time for 2007 on this one? Has anybody came out with a patch. IBM no longer supports it and wondering if i'm the last of the breed here. thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good grief! OS/2? 

Take a look at this, looks like you can hand tweak it in the CONFIG files: http://news.ecomstation.com/article.php?id=10469&group=ecomstation.support.networking


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Long running joke - OS/2 is only "half" of an operating system....


Nyuk nyuk nyuk.... (sorry...)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

gurutech said:


> Long running joke - OS/2 is only "half" of an operating system....
> 
> Nyuk nyuk nyuk.... (sorry...)


I see this in your signature.


> If this helped you, please take the time to rate the value of this post: http://rate.affero.net/gurutech/


How should I vote on this post?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Did it help you? 


Please don't rate me on my jokes... I'm a techie, not a comedian! Just read the last part of my sig!


----------



## chessplaya (Jan 26, 2007)

Still stuck here. Need to change Daylight Savings Time for 2007 on os\2 Warp 4.0 sytems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you look at the link I provided?


----------

